# Amusing oneself



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

The weather is a bit unpleasant  torrential rain/hail and strong wind. Dog walks today have been a bit of an ordeal - and generally I don't mind, whatever the weather....
So this evening the dogs are not just snuggled in on the sofa- they obviously feel the need for a bit of entertainment. 
Dot has her fav toy - a slightly disgusting blue turkey - she is cradling it with her front paws while chewing it gently - it complains every now and again with an asthmatic squeak. It is incredible that this toy did not get destroyed moments after it came out of her stocking on Christmas morning 
Kiki is chewing grunty pig - all of my dogs loves these toys that grunt and we always have at least one on the go (Dot every now and again decides to chew out the grunt - but again this one has survived since Christmas )
Inzi was asleep until I got up to get the camera - you can spot her in the pic of Kiki she has her - _if you are going to stand up we could go for a walk face_ on. Collies do not care what the weather is like EVER!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha!! - great pics - as always, 
we had a grunting sheep from secret Santa - it was much loved, much chewed and now dead RIP as of last night, Ralph and ruby were chewing & swallowing!!  bits of it......
Anyhow in answer to your question, I thought ruby was quiet......
I also thought she had grown out of this behaviour!!
This was her only half an hour ago


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love Ruby's 'And?' expression - I fear Liz is about to develop that face


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Both fab pics Marzi! Just live Dot's yummy paws and fluffy belly. 

Look at Ruby too!  Off the rails, just like her mum!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> I love Ruby's 'And?' expression - I fear Liz is about to develop that face


Develop??? Billy was born with it!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

My two are schnoooozing  taking up all of the sofa


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

My two have joined billy on his bed!! He loves it. Not ideal, but I'm afraid were in a bad habit now.
R&R play musical beds throughout the night 
Ruby's fault..... Ralph used to be so good, but when I stopped using the crate for ruby. She would sleep on the top step all night (stair gate at the top) I used to feel so guilty, and worry she would fall down the stairs in her sleep, so I let her up,
Well...... You can't let one without the other... Ralph soon realised he was missing out, so as soon as billy goes to bed - the pair of them are up the stairs and there securing there place! 
Ruby's other favourite place is in front of the new log burner - she has been obsessed with it!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh that is so cute. I think it's lovely that Billy has his pups to sleep with. It's sweet


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I adore "Dot with turkey", look at all those lovely paws and feet.

Lucky Billy with two furry bed warmers.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Ahh Tracey that's so sweet! So the poos and billy all go up to bed at the same time? Very cute!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> Ahh Tracey that's so sweet! So the poos and billy all go up to bed at the same time? Very cute!


Yes! Although you will see ruby got bored and found a loo roll to chew! 
Funny enough they have just got up again, (dogs not billy) they will go back up when I go - then play musical beds!! 
I bet Henry will want Tilly on his bed ..... When he's out of his cot obviously!  x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I will get a pic!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki likes to sneak in with Liz and Dot would very much like to sleep with me - but the OH says only if there are thunder storms 

There has been a redistribution of toys:


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I have just gone to bed - sneaked in on billy - please excuse the mess and amass of blankets etc.... He likes to nest and make dens - especially at bed time!! 
R&R had gone back to bed, but woke with my intrusion ....


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Kiki likes to sneak in with Liz and Dot would very much like to sleep with me - but the OH says only if there are thunder storms
> 
> There has been a redistribution of toys:


Love those pics.... I have just hidden Ruby's half chewed pig in the fridge because she was chewing & swallowing...... She didn't see me do it, but heard the fridge door open and close, then sat there pining for her chewed mini pig!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Well Ruby and Ralph look very comfy.... poor old Billy might have *had* loads of blankets - but he has lost most of them to the dogs!


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Oh, those paw pads are just too perfect!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Loving all the pictures. I was going to say that about the paws - look huge in that picture too!!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Great photos  the huge paw pads are especially lovely


----------

